# Any information on the star alignment?



## Gaer (Nov 14, 2020)

I understand that a cosmic phenomonen will occur in mid to  late December 2020 of a complete star alignment in our Universe.  I've heard this alignment only happens every 600 years or so.  
I know there are some on this thread who follow these occurrences voraciously and I'd love to hear your prospective on what will happen.
Will there be a tremendous upheaval on Earth?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2020)

Gaer, you are a Very Interesting Person, VIP.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 15, 2020)

Stars are where they are.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

@Gaer that is really cool stuff


----------



## Gaer (Nov 15, 2020)

You can go to U-Tube and search "Planetary alignment December 2020".  or NASA Planetarty alignment 2020 on Tic Tok.  Interesting!
i wonder if there will be Earthly repurcussions?


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

I think this might be what you're referring to -

*The conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn will occur on* *December* *21,* *2020. At that time, these planets will line up quite close to the sun, as seen from the Earth. They will be low in the sunset sky. ... Jupiter and Saturn last* *aligned* *on May 21, 2000.*

As to what this means in astrological terms - 
https://www.russh.com/saturn-jupiter-grand-conjunction-december-2020/


----------



## Gaer (Nov 15, 2020)

No, ALL the planets in our Solar system will be in alignment towards the end of December.  It's not the conjunction of a few planets.  That happens all the time.
i'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> No, ALL the planets in our Solar system will be in alignment towards the end of December.  It's not the conjunction of a few planets.  That happens all the time.
> i'll see if I can find it again.


I'm pretty sure I heard that too.  Hope you can find it again.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2020)

I found this:
*Because of the orientation and tilt of their orbits, the eight major planets of the Solar System can never come into perfect alignment. The last time they appeared even in the same part of the sky was over 1,000 years ago, in the year AD 949, and they won't manage it again until* *6 May 2492*.
and this:
*Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter and Saturn have been visible in the sky at the same time. The most recent example was in April 2002. The next such alignment is expected in 2040*.


----------

